

Shares of Tweeter (not Twitter) halted - fogonthedowns
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/10/04/shares-of-tweeter-not-twitter-halted/?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLE_Video_second

======
fogonthedowns
Wish I would have had a few shares of this

